# Broadband problems



## pamaran (Nov 8, 2008)

I am using BSNL Multiply broadband from September. Being a Home 250 plan, I am eligible for 1GB free . My problem is even within 10 days I am crossing the free limit. There is no automatic updates. I am not downloading any software. I use it just to check up mails on gmail, hotmail, yahoo and rediff. Mostly I do not read mails from my news groups. I open and reply only a few personal mails. The Netmeter installed in my system shows around 80 to 100 mbs are uploaded and downloaded each time I open a gmail account. How shall I control?


----------



## Sathish (Nov 8, 2008)

check whether automatic update for  windows update/antivirus update/any software automatic updates turned on./


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks like either malware infection. Scan your system for malware and use a firewall to control the incoming and outgoing connections; you will get to know whats eating the bandwidth.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

^
+1


----------



## hjpotter92 (Nov 8, 2008)

Try using Opera. The same problem was with me too. I have a limit of 1.5 GB free.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 8, 2008)

Check usin an anti-virus like Kaspersky or AVira or AVG.

It's an infection surely


----------



## pamaran (Nov 8, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Check usin an anti-virus like Kaspersky or AVira or AVG.
> 
> It's an infection surely


But my AVG 8 and Spybot says nothing found. Suspecting it, I even formatted and reinstalled windows.



Betruger said:


> check whether automatic update for windows update/antivirus update/any software automatic updates turned on./


I have no automatic updates. 



hjpotter92 said:


> Try using Opera. The same problem was with me too. I have a limit of 1.5 GB free.


I am using Firefox 3. I shall try opera 9.6 and report



infra_red_dude said:


> Looks like either malware infection. Scan your system for malware and use a firewall to control the incoming and outgoing connections; you will get to know whats eating the bandwidth.


I am using spybot and AVG8 Shall I use anyother software to detect any malware?

And is there any software to measure volume of trafic uploaded and downloaded websitewise so that we can analyse which one is eating my bandwidth? While surfing we visit many mail clients like gmail and also several other sites like thinkdigit. How to decide which site downloads more pockets?


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 8, 2008)

Go for unlimited 750/- PM ,, no rent for phone


----------



## pamaran (Nov 8, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> Go for unlimited 750/- PM ,, no rent for phone


But that is not the solution. When my friend is *daily *contacting his son at US and chats with webcam open for morethan 2 hours, besides downloading picasa albums thro' gmail and billed only for 0.8gb (which is below the free limit) I must find out what is wrong with my machine And that is why I refer it to you experts here.


----------



## saurav_nolakha (Nov 8, 2008)

check ur password bro...it might b used by sum1 els tooo.....n its much possible in multiplay


----------



## pamaran (Nov 8, 2008)

saurav_nolakha said:


> check ur password bro...it might b used by sum1 els tooo.....n its much possible in multiplay


Thanks. I shall change my password and observe. And report back


----------



## red_devil (Nov 8, 2008)

pamaran said:


> I am using spybot and AVG8 Shall I use anyother software to detect any malware?
> 
> And is there any software to measure volume of trafic uploaded and downloaded websitewise so that we can analyse which one is eating my bandwidth? While surfing we visit many mail clients like gmail and also several other sites like thinkdigit. How to decide which site downloads more pockets?




Try installing Kaspersky Internet Security ... helps in a huge way..

if not, install a firewall to go with your current AVG n spybot combo... i'd recommend you install ZONE ALARM... this way you can keep a tab on the processes that might be trying to eat up your bandwidth.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 8, 2008)

I had to look for some bandwidth saving measures too when I shifted to 600 plan (2.5 GB bandwidth limit for day time) but my surfing habit ate up almost all in 15 days even though I was avoiding downloads etc.. 

Then I used some stuff about which I compiled an article here: *How to Save bandwidth over limited-capped connection * and I was able to make huge difference. Now, though I have 2.5 GB limit, I never cross 1 GB a month and almost 24 hours browsing (2- 3 people use same connectio) ..


----------



## pamaran (Nov 8, 2008)

Ricky said:


> I had to look for some bandwidth saving measures too when I shifted to 600 plan (2.5 GB bandwidth limit for day time) but my surfing habit ate up almost all in 15 days even though I was avoiding downloads etc..
> 
> Then I used some stuff about which I compiled an article here: *How to Save bandwidth over limited-capped connection *and I was able to make huge difference. Now, though I have 2.5 GB limit, I never cross 1 GB a month and almost 24 hours browsing (2- 3 people use same connectio) ..


Thank you Sri Ricky!
Thank you for suggesting an effective solution and also for introducing to a new helpful site. I shall carry out the suggestions in my FF3 and Opera , observe and come back to thank you again, if my problem is solved.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 9, 2008)

Your best bet is to install a good Firewall like Comodo and set the security to High so that every process that connects to the net gets caught and you can then filter them out. This firewall will show who is using what percentage of bandwidth at a given time.

If you are on Windows then observe the network icon in the system tray. If you are not doing anything while connected to the net but the icon still lights up continuously then fire up Comodo Firewall and see which application is hogging all the bandwidth.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 9, 2008)

Exactly as Infreddude said, I use COMODO firewall and let me control all unwanted connection. Ofcourse you need little time to get used to it but its a necessity for me now. And yes, do not watch online videos at all if you have limited connection.


----------

